# RPX - RP Data



## Hansel (28 November 2006)

Hi all

I was wondering if anyone has reviewed this IPO and what their thoughts are.


----------



## unpatient (22 January 2011)

Hi, bit late to answer your question.
This was my entry purchase mid September 2010 @ $1.16 
Needless to say with the takeover I am very pleased.


----------

